# Is this worth the money ???



## parki (Mar 13, 2009)

I shoot a 270 now but i want to jump up to a 7mm mag because i look on going out west eventually. I want to know if this howa 7mm mag combo is worth the money ?? Any comments will help

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/prod ... s_id/48971


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

uh not bad... but honestly i think your 270 will do fine. its a perfect all round caliber. it will work on deer and elk. and more than likely the scope that comes with it is not going to be the best scope, your going to have to put money into one of those too.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Actually, that scope isn't half bad. It won some damn award in 08 or 07, if I remember right. I looked through one a couple different times and thought the clarity was awesome, even on high power. As far as staying zeroed, I can't speak for that.

No experience with Howa rifles other than handling them a few times in stores. They aren't for me, that's all I know.

I also think your 270 will do the job.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Save your money and keep the 270. Jack oConner made the 270 famous in the west and hunted every thing with it except grizzle bears. He also hunted a bunch of game in Africa with it.

 al


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Your 270 is more then enough gun for anything you'll run into out west. I've been there several times and have never needed more gun then my 270.
On another note: I get a kick out of people that drop 15 hundred on a rifle and then top it off with a $38.00 Walmat scope. The rifle will only be as good as the optics allow.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I couldn't find any info about the scope, at the price listed for rifle and scope I can't believe the scope is very good. I agree with the comments about your 270. Unless you just have to have a new rifle your 270 will do just fine. I would recommend getting a good laser rangefinder and maybe upgrade the scope on your 270 depending on what you have on it.

If you really have to have a new rifle, the price seems pretty good, but as I said earlier, can't imagine the scope is very good so you may end up spending more money upgrading it.

And it just wouldn't be me if I didn't say that IMO you'd be better off with a Savage. :lol:

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Here is the scope that comes with them Howa packages:
http://www.nikkostirling.com/Content/Pl ... teater.htm

It's a cheap scope no doubt about that. I've looked through it a couple times only because the clerk in a small town gun shop/hardware store was bragging them up, and he had one he was trying to sell. I maintain that it had good clarity, that is all I can say about it. I would never buy a $150 scope.

Keep your 270 and put a Monarch on it.


----------



## RogerK (Jan 21, 2004)

Do some math.

A 270 bullet is actually .277.
A 7mm bullet is actually .284.

Will an animal be able to tell the .07 difference?


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

The rifle is basically the same as the Weatherby Vangaurd if I am not mistaken. I know the older ones were as I have a Vangaurd. They are good rifles. I would upgrade the scope though. I shoot a 7mm mag, but honestly see no reason for you to switch. Practice shooting and having a good scope will do more for you than getting a larger caliber IMO.


----------



## parki (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys...im gonna stay with the 270 and just get a good scope and save my money for new hunting gear


----------

